# Please Make Tivo Desktop Smarter



## flon (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't see this type of suggestion posted, so here goes:

TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 has the Auto-Transfer capability. You can specify that a certain series is auto-copied from your TiVo to your computer. Why would you activate this feature? Likely because you want to archive a certain TV series, perhaps because, when there are a lot of shows being broadcast, you want to make room on your TiVo (especially HD).

So request #1: When a show is auto-transfered, or manually transfered, there should be an option to "Delete from my TiVo" when the transfer is complete (thereby making the room available automatically).

Another pet peeve, and request #2: When you use your TiVo to browse your TiVo Desktop computer and choose a show to Transfer this Program back to the TiVo, TiVo Desktop should be smart enough to know that this was a show recorded on TiVo and previously transferred to the desktop. So upon asking to transfer it back to the TiVo, why does TiVo Desktop then transfer it BACK to the computer yet again? For auto-transfer programs, this doesn't make much sense. I transferred it once to make room on the TiVo, and now I am manually asking to transfer it back to the TiVo. Why would I then want the TiVo to auto-transfer it back to the computer? Please make TiVo desktop smarter.

Thanks!


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

I've been waiting for your "Request 1" for a while. I posted a similar suggestion last year.

Another thing I would like to see is a "Transfer to Computer" option once you select a program from your "Now Playing" screen. 

I would put the "Record to VCR" in the "Options" area and put "Transfer to Computer" in replace of it because I believe it would be more widely used.

I have my computer downstairs and usually have tons of graphic editing programs open so I sometimes don't like to wait for TiVo Desktop to open & then wait for it to search for recordings on my TiVo. It makes perfect sense if you're already sitting by your TV.


----------

